# Long-term garaging near Rome



## sypearl (Jun 4, 2011)

My wife and I, two Americans, have been roaming Europe, off and on, for the past 25 years. We have a car in Europe and we usually leave it, wherever, at the end of each trip. Right now it is in a barn outside Paris. We're heading to Italy this spring and we would like to leave our 1992 Citroen, somewhere, outside of Rome, in a nearby village or town for two to eight months. Preferably indoors, if it's the longer period. Do you where I can find such a place or can you direct me to an organization or club that would know of garaging opportunities outside Rome? Thanks very much for your help. Sy Pearlman


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Only obvious idea is the various rental websites. Rent a garage. Obviously the further outside of Rome the cheaper.


----------



## sypearl (Jun 4, 2011)

NickZ said:


> Only obvious idea is the various rental websites. Rent a garage. Obviously the further outside of Rome the cheaper.


Do you know the names of any of those rental websites or where I can find out about people renting garages outside Rome? Tks. Sy


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Garage/Box Auto in affitto*in Lazio (Pagina 1) - casa.it

See if that link works. It should get you started with people to call.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

A 1992 Citroen?

Why don't you just trash it?

If you really want to keep it, what is your budget? I may be able to help you.


----------



## foremost4 (Feb 1, 2011)

sypearl said:


> Do you know the names of any of those rental websites or where I can find out about people renting garages outside Rome? Tks. Sy


Hi are you still looking for a garage? How about Cassino ?


----------

